# Lubricating External Locker Hinges?



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've noticed that as the weather warms up the hinges on the main garage locker door on our Adria have become very stiff to operate.

I'm worried that at some point they might seize or I might distort the hinges/frame due to pressure exerted.

I've tried to lubrricate with WD40 but it makes no difference. There's no mention in the Adria handbook and I don't want to use bicycle oil if it's not advisable.

Has anyone come across this problem before and if so how have you freed up the hinges?

SDA


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

As far as I am aware wd40 is not to be used as it damages the sealants used on motorhomes. There is a similar spray which is silicone based which is to be used instead.

It is available in Halfords etc, hopefully someone else will be along to help further.

Tim


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

I use spray grease ..... after one of my hinges broke


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Door and locker hinges all suffer with this and are tight to start with. There is a little trick to get rid of this problem and stop them from tightening or seizing and also make lubricating easier.

The hinge will need to be removed, which is no hardship, usually held by either rivets or screws. Remove hinge from door and frame. Seperate the parts (they are all slid onto a seperate bar, with one hinge being 'locked' on)

The hinge itself is lined with plastic which you will see quite visibly. Take a drill with a slightly smaller drill piece and run it through. The reason for a smaller one is that you want it to leave a wider hole, but not a stupidly large one where the door would be loose. Run it through a few times, enlarge it a little and pop it back onto the bar, you should feel it moving alot easier.

Do this to each hinge and remount, refit and you will have free swinging doors! It will make greasing alot easier as well - and also save waiting months for door hinges from the manufactuer!!


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*stiff hinge*

Its important to get this put right as you can sprain the door frame and do some damage and it will be expensive to put right. Next time you have a habitation service mention it to the engineer who will be able to free up the hinge and lubricate it.

WD40 will make the problem worse, it removes the moisture but doesn't lubricate. In the short term it will seem better but the hinge needs cleaning and lubricating properly.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It is VERY inadvisable to use WD40 on any items where Plastic or it's derivatives is used, WD40 does contain lubrication BUT it also contains rust inhibitors which do in fact react against plastic's it can make plastic's swell and thereby create more of a problem, There are lubricants that can be purchased for the use on plastics and I strongly suggest you use these.

It also contains Petroleum Distillates which also react against Plastic's / Nylons etc.

and it is also Silicon Free which is the opposite of what you require.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Alternative. Remove hinge and spray inside it with ptfe based dry film lubricant 
Dave P


----------

